# MOT class 7 Ford Transit



## whitevanwoman (Oct 22, 2012)

Could someone explain the difference between a class 7 MOT and a normal MOT for a car/light van please?

My Tranny is in for MOT this week and the total bill is likely to be upward of £800 because the mechanic has said the following need doing :

2 x front tyres (which I suspected)
Front brake pads and discs 
Both front bottom ball joints
Both front suspension brushes
vac pump gasket (which I knew about)
+
maybe...
front wheel bearings
rear brakes

I get the impression that the class 7 MOT is more stringent. Although my DIY exhaust repair using garden wire seems to have passed scrutiny!!

Also (and I need to check last year's MOT cert which is in the van at the garage at the moment) but I'm sure that the Tranny failed on it's front brakes last year and the seller had the brakes done to get it passed. My mechanic says he's a monkey's uncle if the van had new brakes last year (only about 4000 miles ago). As the van was a private sale and sold as seen, I have no comeback on the seller (and yes, before anyone says it, I know I should have got a professional check or another MOT done when I bought it, but I didn't and I have to accept the consequences). 

But if the MOT station last year, passed the brakes when they shouldn't have done, can I report them to anyone so that they aren't able to issue dodgy MOT certificates in the future?

I've asked my mechanic to keep all the old parts he changes for me as evidence in case I need it.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 22, 2012)

Class 7 costs more and they have to have a bigger ramp for the heavier vehicles. But for a 3.5 tonne van the test is pretty much the same I think except brake tests are more stringent and based on a higher load.

They give me class 4 on mine because it has windows and caravan parts inside and a complete conversion although it is not a motorcaravan on the log book.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello
Had my coachbuilt Rapido 3.5t done last Friday.
It says class 4 on the ticket and cost £40
The chap I usually get my car done said he could do it but it was too wide for his ramp.
He sent me about 200yards down the road to a chap who can do commercials.

Blue Skies


----------



## greenman (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi, a class 7 is very easy to pass ( I am a tester) a class 4 is harder. I would ask if the things need doing and to see why he is falling them. They might not need to be done to pass but need doing to keep your van safe and not damage other things on your van. Just pop to see him and look at the van on the ramp. Any garage worth its salt will show you and talk to you why it need doing.
On the plus side £800 for all the that work and a test is an OK price.


----------



## landydriver (Oct 23, 2012)

.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Oct 24, 2012)

greenman said:


> Hi, a class 7 is very easy to pass ( I am a tester) a class 4 is harder. I would ask if the things need doing and to see why he is falling them. They might not need to be done to pass but need doing to keep your van safe and not damage other things on your van. Just pop to see him and look at the van on the ramp. Any garage worth its salt will show you and talk to you why it need doing.
> On the plus side £800 for all the that work and a test is an OK price.


Hello
Why would a transit van be class 7 and my Fiat based camper be class 4.
Also why is a class 7 test easier to pass than a class 4
I'm not doubting your word. I'm just interested.

Blue Skies


----------



## landydriver (Oct 24, 2012)

.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 24, 2012)

greenman said:


> Hi, a class 7 is very easy to pass ( I am a tester) a class 4 is harder. I would ask if the things need doing and to see why he is falling them. They might not need to be done to pass but need doing to keep your van safe and not damage other things on your van. Just pop to see him and look at the van on the ramp. Any garage worth its salt will show you and talk to you why it need doing.
> On the plus side £800 for all the that work and a test is an OK price.



Thanks for that, it's put my mind at rest regarding the price. He did say that the rear brakes would be extra if they needed doing. 

I'm sure he'll show me underneath if I ask, so that's a good idea as it'll help me get to know the inner workings of the van. If the work needs doing, it needs doing, I just wanted to be sure I wasn't being ripped off. But he always does show me the old part afterwards so I'm fairly sure he's trustworthy. 

Both he and another customer said that for it's age, it was a "tidy" van with low mileage (02 reg, 83 k genuine with paperwork, and service history for 1st 7 years), and so I'm thinking of this bill as an investment.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 24, 2012)

landydriver said:


> Class 4 test covers, cars, Goods Vehicles not exceeding 3000 kg and Motor Caravans
> 
> The van can't be reged as a motor caravan or it would be class 4
> 
> I dont know if its easier to pass or not.  I'd think its at least the same stuff thats tested.



Spot on, it's officially unconverted - realistically it's a mobile tent with camping gas stove, sunlounger bed, removable furniture. Insured Social, Domestic, Pleasure use only, officially for transportation of dog and dog training equipment and use as a daycamper, with bed for resting on long drives to / from competitions etc 

I think it's up to 3500kg which means it's class 7 as opposed to class 4 I presume 

My other van is a Peugeot Partner which is class 4, again insured as SDP with Business use. Although I have kipped in the back of it a few times, I've not really used it as a camper van, more as an emergency overnight stop so that I could have a beer or 3


----------



## landydriver (Oct 24, 2012)

.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 24, 2012)

I take it your Transit is a 330 or 350 model?


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 24, 2012)

mark61 said:


> I take it your Transit is a 330 or 350 model?



Good point, I presume it is too....  :raofl:

Vern, is it???  :help:

All the paperwork is in the van which is at the garage... 

From memory it's a T350 but I'll double check, it's LWB, hi roof.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, I would think so too. Otherwise why would all previous MOT's be class 7.

Was just a thought when I read,



whitevanwoman said:


> I think it's up to 3500kg which means it's class 7 as opposed to class 4 I presume



Hope all goes well getting it sorted


----------



## Firefox (Oct 24, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Good point, I presume it is too....  :raofl:
> 
> Vern, is it???  :help:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it is 350 ie 3500 Kg. You posted the log book photo before, but I can't find it. But in any case  330 is 3300kg which is still over 3000 so it won't make any difference


----------



## greenman (Oct 24, 2012)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Hello
> Why would a transit van be class 7 and my Fiat based camper be class 4.
> Also why is a class 7 test easier to pass than a class 4
> I'm not doubting your word. I'm just interested.
> ...



The difference between class 4 and 7 is your vehicle weight.

As for cost if it's not with brakes that could be £200 more so just watch the cost.
You could always ask him to test it and see if the parts fail the mot.
Of course you do not want to driving an in safe vehicle, so with out seeing anything I'm just adding ideas for you.


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 24, 2012)

I now acknowledge that there is nothing this man doesnt know!!!:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## mark61 (Oct 24, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I'm pretty sure it is 350 ie 3500 Kg. You posted the log book photo before, but I can't find it. But in any case  330 is 3300kg which is still over 3000 so it won't make any difference



  . Thats why I said 330 or 350.  There are lower GVW Transits.

I think being LWB makes it a 330 or 350 though.


----------

